# Looking for Mods and Info



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

I have said it before. Calling me a newbie is an understatement. Pardon my lack of knowledge.

From what I have gathered my 89 Stanza has an engine ID'ed as CA20E and the chassis is a U12. Correct?

Now the main question(s). Where can I find bolt-on mods for it? I have done searches on the net, as well as going to the few parts suppliers I know of and looking at their online catalogs. Is there just not much out there, now? Or should I be looking for Mods based on the engine type?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

umm www.teamnse.com has some info worth checking out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Well lets see im not realy sure what bolt on's u can get for your year stanza. If u have a 89 stanza u have the T12 body chasse the U12 are the 90-92 body chases which have the Ka24E engines in them,.. pretty good egine for the car. The few bolt on's that u can get for the 90-92 modle cars is a K&N cone filter and athen u would need to get a maf adaptor both will run u about $30 altogether this shiping added in to the price,.. then u could get a header from aulstraila not sure on the price. There are a few more like a chip u can get and one person makes custem CAI for the stanza,..they cost i thnk about $300, Well the simple and sad fact that there are not that many parts out there for the stanza,.. and the fact that u have a 89 stanza limits the amount of parts u can get even more,.. ha to tell u the turth i dont think they even have any parts for the 80's stanzs,.. well good luck i hope u fined some parts for your car,.. the stanza is a fun car to drive so dont jsut drop it if u cant find parts,.. theres always engines swaps u can do. ight well i hope i helped


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks. 

I do like the stanza, so unless it does a complete self-destruct, I'm gonna keep it and play.

I was already starting to get the impression that I was limited on parts options, but I was still hopeful. Oh well, I have always liked challenges.

I'll investigate the resources you have provided me. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------

